# Sinningia pusilla



## OneSmallFrog (Apr 27, 2005)

Anyone ever tried Sinningia pusilla or any other miniature sinningias in a dart viv? How'd it go?

Bev


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I saw some in a Mantella tank years ago and they were doing fine. You know a source for them? All I have is a few larger forms. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## OneSmallFrog (Apr 27, 2005)

Kartuz Greenhouses seems to have them. Don't know anything about the place, just found it browsing for plants a while ago.

Bev


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

I have a couple miniature sinnigia although I dont think they would perform well, being that they like to dry out in between watering.
I suppose ill have to experiment wiht an off shoot.
Ive got this little one the flowers are less than 1/8" in diameter with leaves no bigger than an inch.
Also Kartuzs is a fantastic place Ive been a customer of theirs for years and Ive never been dissatisfied, outstanding service and product.


Matt


----------



## OneSmallFrog (Apr 27, 2005)

That's good to know about Kartuz; their website looks nice and professional, but real experiences are what counts. The thing about Sinningia pusilla is that it's coded 'H' for humid, which most of the other Sinningias aren't, so it seemed like a better candidate. 

Let us know how your experiment goes!

Bev


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

*They do GREAT!*

I have had some growing in my viv for a couple year now. When I bought them, I wasn't sure they would do well. But they have done great and self seed themselves all over the tank. In fact, to counter the assumption that they like to dry out, I have had several clumps self seed themselves in the waterfall in the cracks. The water literally flows over the plants, and I have to clear the hair alge off them occasionally. They are growing almost hydropoically and love it. Get some seeds throw them in and they will do great.

I am planning on building a big viv soon, and I have been collecting the seeds for over a year now, and I am looking forward to creating a patch or blanket of these on the floor.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: They do GREAT!*



gzollinger said:


> In fact, to counter the assumption that they like to dry out, I have had several clumps self seed themselves in the waterfall in the cracks.


The statement I made about the Sinningia prefering to dry out was in no way an assumption.

It was a statement based upon my personal observations of the plants with in my care.

Matt :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

Sorry,

Didn't mean to offend or question your experience. I just wanted the poster to know that I had had a lot of luck with S. pusilla in a viv with VERY wet feet.

Here is an old picture of a couple growing right on the waterfall. This was several months ago, and they have since bloomed repeatedly and they have turned into nice little plants.

I just loaded the photo up to webshots so you may have to try back if the link doesn't work yet.
http://image64.webshots.com/64/8/45/24/511484524BYzXrd_ph.jpg


----------

